# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Witte tepelafscheiding

## pr1nc3s5

*Hoi Hoi!!*

Halo,ik heb gemeenschap met mijn vriend sinds november gehad met condoom,maar hij koopt goedkope condooms en er zijn enkele dagen dat die kapot gaan,voor dat gedoe kreeg ik een witachtige water ding vanuit de kleine deeltjes naast mijn tepels ik ben zoo bang,maar mijn vraag is waar komt de melk vandaan vanuit de tepels of vauit de kleine deeltjes of vanuit die twee deeltes(kleine deeltjes en ook tepels?)en wat zijn die kleine deeltjes??....
ik voel me ook wazelig deze dagen.ik ben bang dat ik zwanger zal zijn...en mijn ongesteld is in deze twee maanden gevarieerd(zie post in anticonsepetie midellen)

pls help me

----------


## geennaam

Hallo, 

Ik denk dat de moedermelk pas na de bevalling op gang komt, mss is het wat anders en zou je even moeten laten kijken bij de dokter ....succes.

----------


## Déylanna

Het kan zijn dat het (witte) vochtverlies/melk uit de tepels veroorzaakt wordt door een hormonale storing. In dat geval kan de huisarts je geneesmiddelen voorschrijven die het hormoon dat de aanmaak van melk regelt, beter onder controle brengen. Wanneer het vocht maar uit één tepel komt of maar uit één openingetje in de tepel, dan zou ik je adviseren om langs je huisarts tegaan. Doe dit ook als je erg lang last van deze klacht blijft houden. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Uhmsz...Oke ik ga morgen naar de dokter en ik laat jullie weten wanneer het zo ver is

----------


## Sylvia93

hee,

even uit nieuwsgierigheid, dit 'vocht' komt dat er gewoon zomaar uit? of alleen wanneer je er iets mee doet of gedaan wordt? (knijpen etc?)
het is namelijk zo dat ik ook last heb van dat witte vocht uit en rond mn tepels, maar bij mij loopt dit er niet zomaar uit hoor, alleen wanneer ze ruw behandeld worden bijv met knijpen of andere dingen, ik trek me er eigenlijk nooit echt iets van aan :Wink: , maar dan nog suc6 bij de huisarts als je het niet vertrouwd, en laat het even weten, hebben misschien andere mensen er ook wat aan  :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## pr1nc3s5

ja,ik krijgt die ding alleen als ik hard aan knijp of wanneer ik iets met mee tieten doet,zoals u,maar tog ga ik naar de huisarts om beter te weten en daarnakom ik vertellen

bedankt!!

----------


## Sylvia93

okee, idd als je erover blijft twijfelen zeker even langsgaan,
maar voor een beetje geruststelling, ik heb dit ook hoor! dus ik ben ook eigenlijk wel benieuwd wat je krijgt te horen van je huisarts,

suc6 liefs,

----------


## Sylvia93

hee!!

ben je ondertussen al naar de huisarts geweest?? je klonk zo bezorgt dus ik d8 ik ga ff vragen of je al geweest bent!

liefs,

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Nee Nog Niet...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Heb je er wel nog last van?

liefs,

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Nee..is een beetje gestopt!! :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee!!

Okee dat is dan wel mooi :Wink: 

liefs,

----------

